# Snow Horses/Ponies!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 12, 2010)

Since I think most of us are getting hit hard with snow lately thought it fit to share the snow ponies




I absolutely hate the snow/cold, but when I see the little fuzzie wuzzies having a blast in it I can't help but smile.. So let's see some of your favorite horse/snow pics!

My girl Savannah:






Buster:






My old appy broodmare:






My App boy Sky:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 12, 2010)

My handsome boy Doc


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2010)

Your horses are beautiful! Love the pictures!! Here are mine having fun in the snow! 





*Knight*












*Sox*


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2010)

And....

*Guppy my welsh*






*Josh*






*Then Sox Josh and Guppy together *










* *


----------



## little lady (Dec 12, 2010)

Everyones horses seem to be enjoying the snow. They are all so beautiful. Here are some pics I took today.











And this is what the dog and cat thought about todays weather...


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> My girl Savannah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CCC (Dec 13, 2010)

Great pics everyone!

btw Lucky C - I love that pic of Sky!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 15, 2010)

Me too! I think he looks like a pretty reining appaloosa horse going in for his slide!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 15, 2010)

Gorgeous horses and pictures everyone! I might get to take some snowy pictures after today, it looks like it is snowing pretty good out!


----------

